# Microworms culture



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone have microworms for sale ? I live in Georgia and in need of a culture quick. thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are you in the Atlanta area?


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

I live in Stone mountain. My gf came over, saw the cultures and was like " wth i have many bottle of worms in the room! " and throw them away while i step out to get my car fixed. Now 3 new batch of frys starving. I ordered from aquabid but it probably takes a week to arrive and a few more days to have enough for them to eat. If any of you in atlanta have microworms, i can just come over and buy a few and restart the culture while substitute them frys with egg yolk. should have told my gf that's fish food not mine but i guess she scared because she heard " Asians eat anything that moves"


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My microworm cultures are struggling (thanks to Apisto Jim for feeding my baby angels), but you could get a scraping to start a new culture. I live all the up in Alpharetta but I will be home all day tomorrow. PM me if you want to come.


----------

